# Which is the best og kush???



## little rich (Feb 11, 2012)

hi every 1.im from the uk & over here everywere u go its cheese this & cheese that & to be honest im sick of growing the stuff so iv got a grow on the mo with NL as i fancied a change but for my next grow im going to do a kush grow so i would like to ask growers in the states what is the best kush to grow & smoke & what would be the best seed company to get them from (i shall be ordering from attitude seeds as they have a wide variety of seed companys).as u can all tell i will be starting from seed & they can be regular or fem seeds. would be great to know what all you think & would be a great help.


----------



## firsttimer86 (Feb 11, 2012)

I would look into Gage Green and Dank House.


----------



## cotchept (Feb 11, 2012)

Gage Green's OGChem is supposed to be great. I also want to try Karma's White 2.0.


----------



## Tuco420 (Feb 11, 2012)

Three votes for Gage Green, i haven't grown it yet (or even got it yet it's still in the mail) but the Grape Stomper OG looks like a good one. They hit Attitude last week and sold out in two days but if your not in to much of a hurry you can get em at Cannazon, it might take a couple weeks for your account to get activated is all.

If you could get em before they see out at Cannazon i think it would be worth the wait though!


----------



## Surfr (Feb 11, 2012)

Grab an OG from Karma genetics.. You won't regret it!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 11, 2012)

GGG, DankHouse , Karma, and TCC yes i said it TCC does have good reg beans!


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 11, 2012)

http://www.cannazon.net/web/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=54&Itemid=87

Imortal flowers have some good hybrids cheap to £25.


[h=2]Pre98 Bubba Kush BX[/h] mr cannetics 
   






Pre98 Bubba Kush BX

Backcross of the Pre98 Bubba Kush clone crossed with our Deep Bubba male. He is stinky and turns purple in warm temperatures, a pure Indica with low stretch, mostly Bubba pheno's and many with purple variations. Rare pheno's have a double dose of the sweetness which stems from the Space Queen relative which are known as "Cherry Kush"
Approximately 11 regular seeds per pack US $40 - UK £25 - EU 30 - CAD $40 visit the Breeders Market


----------



## JCashman (Feb 11, 2012)

Tahoe OG, Raskal OG, and Double Barrel OG

njoy


----------



## dumdedum (Feb 11, 2012)

Og kush #18 gets my vote!


----------



## torontohydro (Feb 11, 2012)

by far reserva privada og kush and og 18 ...one question anyone know where to get purple kush seeds from cant seem to find em


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Feb 11, 2012)

Silencer OG (Ak47xSFV og)


----------



## little rich (Feb 11, 2012)

a big thanks to everyone who as given they oppinion & to be honest i didnt expect such a response so quick so again a big thanks to everyone i shall be checking out all the og kush recomended.


----------



## Chrome Buds (Feb 11, 2012)

My fav is cataract kush from dna genetics, its a cross (la confidential x og kush) but its much more stable and nute forgiving than the pure og strains.


----------



## cotchept (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm sure DNA/RP OG's are great but I prob won't buy from them because of principle. Not to mention they're way overpriced. Tons of breeders are working with OG, many for way cheaper than DNA. Rare Dankness is another breeder whose og crosses i'd like to try.


----------



## little rich (Feb 12, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> http://www.cannazon.net/web/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=54&Itemid=87
> 
> Imortal flowers have some good hybrids cheap to £25.
> 
> ...


cheers canna 420 just been looking at all the different varietys of kush on cannazon im spoilt for choice i didnt realise there was so many breeder versions out there.have you orderd from cannazon b4 & if so how lng did your delivery take 2 get bk to the uk,im guesing cannazon is a american site??


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 12, 2012)

little rich said:


> cheers canna 420 just been looking at all the different varietys of kush on cannazon im spoilt for choice i didnt realise there was so many breeder versions out there.have you orderd from cannazon b4 & if so how lng did your delivery take 2 get bk to the uk,im guesing cannazon is a american site??


Not yet I been waiting on them BX2s to come in stock.

But the space queen x bubba kush looks a good one. 

I think their UK based.




Im gonna get slated for saying this but Apothecanary supplied Arjan with 3 strains 
1 Bubba Kush 2 Kia Kush 3 Chemdog.

O yer a nice Kush is Kandy Kush Skunk = Trainwreck/OGKush X skunk#1


----------



## little rich (Feb 12, 2012)

nice 1 for getting bk 2 me 420.so iv been having a good look at sum kush seeds & im gona go with regular seeds & grow out 20 seeds & fingers crossed hopefully get at least 6 females.so here is sum seeds that are ticking the box for me.
GAGE GREEN GRAPE (AKA SOUR GRAPE) REG SEEDS £37.99 PCK OF 5.
GAGE GREEN CANDY DROP SEEDS REG £61.99 PCK OF 10
CALI CONNECTION ORIGINAL SOUR DIESEL REG £69.99 PCK 10.
please if any 1 as grown these plants from the same seed company can u let me know how it went


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 12, 2012)

I like DNA's best so far!


----------



## GreenChile (Feb 15, 2012)

cotchept said:


> I'm sure DNA/RP OG's are great but I prob won't buy from them because of principle. Not to mention they're way overpriced. Tons of breeders are working with OG, many for way cheaper than DNA. Rare Dankness is another breeder whose og crosses i'd like to try.


Dude, ive been growing for 10 years and I got some OG#18 seeds that I grew in organic soil and it was hands down some of the best OG ive ever had. I dont know if I got lucky with a choice pheontype or not but everytime I busted out some nugs of OG#18 people would offer me cash for a nug there on the spot. After a good 6 week cure youll have nugs that will make almost anyone jelious. No bull shit. Straight from a devoted strain loving, organic soil grower. Try it out bro, if you get the pheno I did, itll be your new favorite smoke.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Feb 16, 2012)

og18 by the way Rare Dankness cost more than dna


----------



## Bonkleesha (Feb 16, 2012)

all og is just a stressed out herm of chemdawg. sorry, kush noobs, but its true.


----------



## althor (Feb 16, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> all og is just a stressed out herm of chemdawg. sorry, kush noobs, but its true.


 If done properly, nothing at all wrong with that, fem noob.


----------



## little rich (Feb 16, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> all og is just a stressed out herm of chemdawg. sorry, kush noobs, but its true.


i aint got a clue about kush this is why i put this thread up to get as knowledge as possible 4 whn i grow kush out for my next crop.
so are u saying that chemdawg is the ORIGINAL KUSH??????
if so which breeder does the original chemdawg?????


----------



## Bonkleesha (Feb 16, 2012)

if you EVER find the chemdawg that it came from (theres a few, but i think its chem-d), you keep that clone alive with all the jedi force u can muster. no really. a true chem-d cutting would melt the heart of even the hardest grower out there.


----------



## FecalFingers (Feb 16, 2012)

Chemdawg '91 is the origin of OG Kush, Sour Diesel, and some other super stony beans... It's the one that came from a Grateful Dead concert in 1991. I think Chem-a/b/c/d came from the '91 strain. The '91 strain is said to be the best.
After reading this, I am torn between ordering some Reserva OG and OG18 beans. =/
(I want something to totally knock me on my ass after pulling a few tubes, both strains above should achieve this.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Feb 16, 2012)

There u have it. I stand corrected.


----------



## Swerve (Feb 16, 2012)

the real 91 chem skunk va clone tastes and looks like og and sour d combined its crazy...unfortunately a hand full of us have and work with the real cut... the rest use apothecaries fake chem 91 sour d hybrid....

but the best og is the one you grow and dial in ....

chem a,b,c,d were the original lines. D was the keeper known as chem d and is super dank ...
chem b was ditched A i believe became the Chem 91 and the C i believe is known as Chem sister...

i have been playing with the chem family since 05-06


----------



## CR500ROOST (Feb 16, 2012)

You are making a good choice by switching over to a kush.check out DNA genetics and resvers privada from attitude.They are the same company from around here and thetly have dank kush strains.As listed above og kush 18,or regular og kush.I think purple kush is clone only.


----------



## JCashman (Feb 16, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> all og is just a stressed out herm of chemdawg. sorry, kush noobs, but its true.


sorry pal, but your wrong. first of all, anyone that worked with the 91 chem knows that it can herm if not treated well. second of all, OG Kush is not just a stressed out herm of the 91 chem. "og kush = 91 chem x lemon thai" and "Sour D = 91 Chem x Mass Super Skunk / NL"

so while the SourD and OGK both came from the chem, and are essentially sisters with the same mom, they are NOT just a stressed out chem herm.

any seeds that came from a stressed out herm chem would simply be "feminized 91' Chem S1s"


----------



## GreenChile (Feb 16, 2012)

JCashman said:


> sorry pal, but your wrong. first of all, anyone that worked with the 91 chem does that it can herm if not treated well. second of all, OG Kush is not just a stressed out herm of the 91 chem. "og kush = 91 chem x lemon thai" and "Sour D = 91 Chem x Mass Super Skunk / NL"
> 
> so while the SourD and OGK both came from the chem, and are essentially sisters with the same mom, they are NOT just a stressed out chem herm.
> 
> any seeds that came from a stressed out herm chem would simply be "feminized 91' Chem S1s"


Word up to that!


----------



## GreenChile (Feb 16, 2012)

FecalFingers said:


> Chemdawg '91 is the origin of OG Kush, Sour Diesel, and some other super stony beans... It's the one that came from a Grateful Dead concert in 1991. I think Chem-a/b/c/d came from the '91 strain. The '91 strain is said to be the best.
> After reading this, I am torn between ordering some Reserva OG and OG18 beans. =/
> (I want something to totally knock me on my ass after pulling a few tubes, both strains above should achieve this.


OG#18 bruh. I have a few nugs left that are like a 8 months old and their still more potent and tastier than the 8 other strains ive grown and smoked since (including Cali's Con Tahoe Kush)
Im not saying its the best ever but It is really really good smoke and its better than everything your friends will have. Give it a go bro, youll like it.


----------



## little rich (Feb 16, 2012)

cheers guys a BIG THANKS for all the replys & info so far its all helping me.


----------



## inhaleindica (Feb 16, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> all og is just a stressed out herm of chemdawg. sorry, kush noobs, but its true.


Chemdawg came from an OG cross. I have Grown both and they do have similiar traits but Chem D yields more than any OG would.



little rich said:


> hi every 1.im from the uk & over here everywere u go its cheese this & cheese that & to be honest im sick of growing the stuff so iv got a grow on the mo with NL as i fancied a change but for my next grow im going to do a kush grow so i would like to ask growers in the states what is the best kush to grow & smoke & what would be the best seed company to get them from (i shall be ordering from attitude seeds as they have a wide variety of seed companys).as u can all tell i will be starting from seed & they can be regular or fem seeds. would be great to know what all you think & would be a great help.


Privada Reservada, OG kush or OG 18. I personally like the Original OG kush the best. I love Tahoe OG. I have grown out the Cali Connection Tahoe OG it was good but tough to grow. Currently am growing out the Original cut Tahoes so we will see the difference soon enough.


----------



## JCashman (Feb 18, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> *OGK* came from a *chem* cross.


fixed that for you


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 18, 2012)

Ghost og , fire og , Larry og , tahoe og in no particular order


----------



## StraightDope (Mar 19, 2012)

Tahoe OG KUSH


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 19, 2012)

JCashman said:


> sorry pal, but your wrong. first of all, anyone that worked with the 91 chem knows that it can herm if not treated well. second of all, OG Kush is not just a stressed out herm of the 91 chem. "og kush = 91 chem x lemon thai" and "Sour D = 91 Chem x Mass Super Skunk / NL"
> 
> so while the SourD and OGK both came from the chem, and are essentially sisters with the same mom, they are NOT just a stressed out chem herm.
> 
> any seeds that came from a stressed out herm chem would simply be "feminized 91' Chem S1s"


Where the hell is my like button!!! Damn JC droppin some knowledge!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Mar 19, 2012)

After trying every popular OG on here. I will tell you that* Faceoff OG *is the strongest most dank and hands down the best OG! It's a clone only strain. Second place goes to *Tahoe OG*. All the other OG's I have smoked were still good but they don't compare to the real Faceoff or the real Tahoe OG!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 19, 2012)

For me the 18 packed the biggest punch and the Larry was the tastiest.


----------



## CaptainAhab (Mar 19, 2012)

Bonkleesha said:


> if you EVER find the chemdawg that it came from (theres a few, but i think its chem-d), you keep that clone alive with all the jedi force u can muster. no really. a true chem-d cutting would melt the heart of even the hardest grower out there.


Feast your eyes



Here's my library... Ghost OG, SFV OG, 91 OG (real), Tahoe OG, Fire OG, King Louis XIII OG, Pre-98 Bubba, Blueberry, Blue Dream. Adding a few more rare OGs when I can get them. The Chem D is the prize, though.


----------



## Gum B (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting dna lemon og kush *lemon skunk x og18* it looks pretty dope. Anything that's strong lemoney flavor I like.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 20, 2012)

captain ahab looks like someone hit PO..lol good collection man..


----------



## Rising Moon (Mar 20, 2012)

R.P. OG Kush #18, one of my favorite all time strains....

The smell alone is addictive.


----------



## CaptainAhab (Mar 20, 2012)

Swerve said:


> captain ahab looks like someone hit PO..lol good collection man..


Ahhh you got me. Hahaha. I mentioned you when I went there, the last time, to the clone tender Justin. He didn't know you, though. I was curious if you donate clones there, or not... I'm curious about what projects you have in the works, or if you release any clone only strains to the SFV area dispensaries. I'm guessing not, but I figured that I'd ask.


----------



## Swerve (Mar 20, 2012)

well i believe he is new.but to be honest im not sure... i know the original owners Z and his brother..i have known them since they literally opened on friar.with their other partner james... crazy to think how long ago that is now and how far they have come..makes me proud to think some of the stuff i taught them they utilized and gained on it and are doing well now......and am cordial with the new partners.. i havent dropped cuts in years to be honest. to much work so we donate mother plants... if at all to any where and last places were in norcal about a year and some change ago..


----------



## CaptainAhab (Mar 20, 2012)

Swerve said:


> well i believe he is new.but to be honest im not sure... i know the original owners Z and his brother..i have known them since they literally opened on friar.with their other partner james... crazy to think how long ago that is now and how far they have come..makes me proud to think some of the stuff i taught them they utilized and gained on it and are doing well now......and am cordial with the new partners.. i havent dropped cuts in years to be honest. to much work so we donate mother plants... if at all to any where and last places were in norcal about a year and some change ago..


That's some cool history on Progressive Options. I've been over there quite a bit, lately, slowly picking and choosing different cuts from their library. I'll have to put in a request for some of your strains the next time I talk to the guys over there. Your mendo purps cross looks really good, the Blackwater, I believe. 

About the mendo area, and humboldt area, too, I'm planning on taking a trip up north to Humboldt to get some of the original genetics from a dispensary or two. I'm going to keep what I get from up there as mother plants. If PO wants a few cuttings, that'd be great; but it's more for personal reasons that I want them... I'd like to give out cuts to a few clubs down here that have grow areas and keep clones. It'd be awesome if you took a few and seeded them out. That's going to be my spring break... going up there, and then back down to LA.


----------



## Dan Kone (Mar 21, 2012)

Swerve said:


> the real 91 chem skunk va clone tastes and looks like og and sour d combined its crazy...unfortunately a hand full of us have and work with the real cut... the rest use apothecaries fake chem 91 sour d hybrid....


----------

